# 8 week puppy has runs and threw up



## MichaelandKira (May 29, 2011)

Just got puppy from breeder and was fed puppy chow for about a week.
Been feeding her raw for two days, ( Chicken leg 50% pork heart 45% and pork liver 5% Last night she had diarrhea and threw up this morning after her meal. ( Might have got car sick though,went to petco after she got out of car she threw up.

Was thinking about going 50/50 Raw and kibbles.

Raw in morning and kibbles at night. Bought her some wellness super mix just for puppy.

Any thoughts on a 50 /50 diet?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I've done 50/50 with Wellness actually. It is easier in my opinion.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm wondering if the rich heart & liver is what caused the diarrhea


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Probably why she threw up and had diarrhea is because you are moving way to fast. This is user error. You need to do more research. Keep her on bone-in chicken only until stools are firm, then start adding organs. Once stools are firm again you add protein variety. 50/50 kibble/raw is fine. it is generally recommended that you do not mix the two together in one meal, but I've rarely ever heard of anyone having issues mixing. I'm pretty sure I pm'ed you some links on starting raw the other day. If not I'll send them again later. Be sure you read them.


----------



## MichaelandKira (May 29, 2011)

Yes going to keep her on 50/50 Raw and Wellness kibbles food... separate feedings.
Might have to mix a raw egg in the kibbles as she might get spoiled on the raw and not want kibbles! lol
*Is one raw egg a day to much for her?*


----------

